# So I picked up a Cheating Wife last night.



## Dave Bust

her 2 kids and husband were at the curb saying goodbye for her weekend trip to see her sister in another state. One of the kids was crying and the dad said,,,mommy will call you from the airport.

We didnt go to the airport.

We drove about 1/2 hour to her boyfriends house were she was staying for the weekend. She even changed in the car and put on a sexy outfit with thigh high boots. she gets out of the car and the boyfriend hugs and kisses her, I get her other bag out of the trunk and say "It would be a shame if your husband and kids knew where you were,,the boyfriend immediately said,,,how much to keep quite, i said, make me an offer,,,he gave me 40 bucks and I was on my way.


----------



## The_Solo

Moral moments like that put me in a dilema that I wouldn’t want on my conscience. I had knew someone who cheated and my morals did what what was right and I spoke up. I’ve told plenty of people don’t make me question my morals. Looking back I’m glad I spoke up to prevent my morals from eating me up from the inside.


----------



## Larry$$$

You should of ask 100$ and then called the husband. Why you let another brotha hang...


----------



## Roadmasta

I would mind my business but don't blame you for making a buck. You could have said is this your sister?


----------



## Pax Collector

Most people cheat. I wouldn't trip over it. Is there a dashcam footage of the sexy outfit scene though?


----------



## UberAdrian

If you're going to extort people, do it right you fool! Shoulda taken pictures and used them to establish an ongoing payment plan with the boyfriend. Then you shoulda taken the wife for yourself and independently extorted her after she broke up with the boyfriend and he no longer has a reason to pay (but she still does).

THINK man!


----------



## Jay Dean

Using the morals ‘angle’ to get 40 bucks lol

Doesn’t surprise me though


----------



## welikecamping

sigh. nothing good here.


----------



## Larry$$$

UberAdrian said:


> If you're going to extort people, do it right you fool! Shoulda taken pictures and used them to establish an ongoing payment plan with the boyfriend. Then you shoulda taken the wife for yourself and independently extorted her after she broke up with the boyfriend and he no longer has a reason to pay (but she still does).
> 
> THINK man!


Lmao. Great plan. Missed out on some . She a might as well treat her like like one. But then again.. maybe the husband knows but the boyfriend doesn't knows he knows his wife is getting some extra service on the side. Maybe she got the phone on for the husband to hear all that clapping sounds. Some kind of fantasy. Lol. Anyways your extortion plan could backfire and you end up becoming a Uber slave for the husband for blackmailing them or face the alternative to go jail for blackmailing.


----------



## No Prisoners

Not my right to judge others and what goes on in an Uber should stay in the uber. Unless illegal of course. 
I know a guy who is a private I and moonlights as uber regularly. He had a similar case. Went back to husband's house and negotiated to take him to where he dropped off wife for $500.


----------



## UberAdrian

It could :smiles: Once you start playing dangerous games, anything could happen.

In this case I don't think a like that would have the balls to counter-blackmail you.


----------



## CZ75

I guess the Uber pay is so bad that drivers won't miss a chance to extort people. 

There's a few types of people in life that I absolutely despise and have no respect for. The type that abuses people (and animals), and the types who cheat. Half hour out of my day to go back and give a heads up? I would especially since there are kids. It could also be plausible that they're in one of those "open relationship" type b.s. and the airport is cover. I'd text a screenshot of the trip summary to dad but that's just me.


----------



## Jay Dean

Why would anyone want to get involved in another persons personal business, especially a stranger? There is a whole other story there that we have no idea about noir should we get involved


----------



## Larry$$$

Jay Dean said:


> Why would anyone want to get involved in another persons personal business, especially a stranger? There is a whole other story there that we have no idea about noir should we get involved


Well the hope is land on the Jerry Springer show to get our 15 minutes of Fame. Who knows what lucrative contract you may get...maybe you're a handsome Uber driver .. modeling contract..hello. you got one life get rich or die trying.


----------



## TomTheAnt

Whatever the pax do with their lives is noneya business. Especially if it’s not something illegal. But what ever floats your boat. Enjoy your extorted 40 bucks.


----------



## true228

if uber was on husband name i would call him before finish trip and tell him where is his wife.


----------



## Derpdederpdederp

I would not get involved with that situation at all some people just really suck. Karma will get her eventually.


----------



## Declineathon

Uber? Listening? Business opportunity for you. What would they call it?


----------



## RideshareUSA

Dave Bust said:


> her 2 kids and husband were at the curb saying goodbye for her weekend trip to see her sister in another state. One of the kids was crying and the dad said,,,mommy will call you from the airport.
> 
> We didnt go to the airport.
> 
> We drove about 1/2 hour to her boyfriends house were she was staying for the weekend. She even changed in the car and put on a sexy outfit with thigh high boots. she gets out of the car and the boyfriend hugs and kisses her, I get her other bag out of the trunk and say "It would be a shame if your husband and kids knew where you were,,the boyfriend immediately said,,,how much to keep quite, i said, make me an offer,,,he gave me 40 bucks and I was on my way.


$40, that's it?
Dude, you got ripped. Big time!


----------



## kc ub'ing!

If I were to lower myself to attempt something as weasely as blackmail, it would certainly take more than $40.


----------



## rideshareapphero

Well if you are going to cheat why make it obvious and expose yourself at being extorted or maybe not extorted but ratted out on, I guess hormones win over brain cells.


----------



## Jayleno66

Yep ..could get deactivated if she doesn’t care and wants a end in her marriage


----------



## Peter Vann

Those poor kids. We all sin. Hopefully the cheating wife will stop cheating and repent.


----------



## leroy jenkins

$40? that's it. more like $400 and I'd still be tempted to be a rat.

Ya, someone above might be right. Hubby might be a . Or they both might be screwing around and staying together just for the kids.


----------



## Zaarc

Would you try that with a drug dealer? "Yo bro, it sure would be a shame if the cops found out about this....."


----------



## Tarvus

The_Solo said:


> Moral moments like that put me in a dilema that I wouldn't want on my conscience. I had knew someone who cheated and my morals did what what was right and I spoke up. I've told plenty of people don't make me question my morals. Looking back I'm glad I spoke up to prevent my morals from eating me up from the inside.


My moral sense in this situation would be to mind my own business. Let's say, hypothetically, you followed your offended moral conscience and reported to the husband what his wife was doing. Husband shows up at the boyfriend's house later that evening and confronts, shoots, and kills both his spouse and her boyfriend in a fit of jealousy and rage. Husband winds up in prison for life for murder. Kids are left with a dead mother and incarcerated father and become wards of the state.

How would your conscience feel then? I think it is best to let karma handle things such as this and not involve yourself in such situations.


----------



## MadTownUberD

Pax Collector said:


> Most people cheat. I wouldn't trip over it. Is there a dashcam footage of the sexy outfit scene though?


Most people cheat? Really??!!?!?? I kind of doubt it.

But still I would have stayed out of their business. Unless of course the husband was the account holder.


----------



## Pax Collector

MadTownUberD said:


> Most people cheat? Really??!!?!?? I kind of doubt it.


Well, I hate to break it to you but.......yeah.


----------



## Trafficat

Probably highly attractive people are more likely to cheat. Less attractive people probably have trouble forming even one relationship, let alone two.


----------



## Pax Collector

Trafficat said:


> Probably highly attractive people are more likely to cheat. Less attractive people probably have trouble forming even one relationship, let alone two.


I guess it's safe to assume that the less attractive people get cheated on a lot.


----------



## hrswartz

Pax Collector said:


> _Most people cheat. _I wouldn't trip over it. Is there a dashcam footage of the sexy outfit scene though?


And you know this how? As far as I am concerned the creep that the OP dropped her off at is lower than whale shit (and that's at the bottom of the ocean)... she isn't much better, maybe worse... there were two young children that will be affected by their mother's indiscretion when or if the marriage ends... I have no use for a man who hits on married women with children... BUT she coulda been hookin' too... just sayin'


----------



## BigBadJohn

Or it could've gone in a completely different direction. Dead men tell no tales......


----------



## The Gift of Fish

Dave Bust said:


> her 2 kids and husband were at the curb saying goodbye for her weekend trip to see her sister in another state. One of the kids was crying and the dad said,,,mommy will call you from the airport.
> 
> We didnt go to the airport.
> 
> We drove about 1/2 hour to her boyfriends house were she was staying for the weekend. She even changed in the car and put on a sexy outfit with thigh high boots. she gets out of the car and the boyfriend hugs and kisses her, I get her other bag out of the trunk and say "It would be a shame if your husband and kids knew where you were,,the boyfriend immediately said,,,how much to keep quite, i said, make me an offer,,,he gave me 40 bucks and I was on my way.


And her husband would easily pay a hundred to know where wifey was.


----------



## Pax Collector

hrswartz said:


> And you know this how?


Just statistics for most of the western world.


----------



## The Gift of Fish

Zaarc said:


> Would you try that with a drug dealer? "Yo bro, it sure would be a shame if the cops found out about this....."


That would add a great adrenaline rush to a dull shift, though.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer

Trafficat said:


> Probably highly attractive people are more likely to cheat. Less attractive people probably have trouble forming even one relationship, let alone two.


Yea yea explain this then...


----------



## The Gift of Fish

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Yea yea explain this then...
> View attachment 311817


Some men like large, comfortable women.


----------



## 5spdturbo

If this really happened... I'd be all like "Wow..."


----------



## Pax Collector

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Yea yea explain this then...
> View attachment 311817


I'm pretty sure she didn't look like that back when it happened. Arnie ain't that bad looking either


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer

Pax Collector said:


> I'm pretty sure she didn't look like that back when it happened. Arnie ain't that bad looking either (No ****).


About the same actually. The lady doesn't look horrible but wasn't even comparable to his wife in looks. She still bagged the governor.


----------



## Christinebitg

Those people who have issues with how some of this stuff goes might want to get some input from an expert. Esther Perel is an expert on marital infidelity.

Her book is a "must read" to understand what this is all about.

I give the likelihood of her husband knowing what was going on somewhere around 25%. Part of me wants to believe that he knows, but I know there's a good chance he doesn't.

Anyhow, where was he when she was packing her bag?


----------



## BigBadJohn

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Yea yea explain this then...
> View attachment 311817


Chances are she loves Dunkin' Donuts!


----------



## Another Uber Driver

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Yea yea explain this then...


I knew his ex-wife when she was in college. She was a snotty [the banner beneath my ID precludes my posting what she was] then and I would bet the telephone bill that she still is. If I were married to her, I would run around, as well, even with that Lee sister with whom The Governator was running around. *Anything* would be better than her.



Christinebitg said:


> Anyhow, where was he when she was packing her bag?


Unless Sis is in on it, he will find out soon enough. He will be talking to Sis one day and mention the visit and Sis will let it out that she did not go there on those days.

I am in the Capital of Your Nation. I transport philandering politicians all the time. I even transport their philandering spouses.

If you are in the business of Transportation for Hire, the Eleventh Commandment goes double.

*Sorry for being redundant: I posted "philandering" politicians.


----------



## Larry$$$

Tarvus said:


> My moral sense in this situation would be to mind my own business. Let's say, hypothetically, you followed your offended moral conscience and reported to the husband what his wife was doing. Husband shows up at the boyfriend's house later that evening and confronts, shoots, and kills both his spouse and her boyfriend in a fit of jealousy and rage. Husband winds up in prison for life for murder. Kids are left with a dead mother and incarcerated father and become wards of the state.
> 
> How would your conscience feel then? I think it is best to let karma handle things such as this and not involve yourself in such situations.


Well in this hypothetical case. All their fate is sealed already...time is irrelevant here .It a matter when the Husband finds out..then that is when karma converge and fate delivere to each person involved.


----------



## WindyCityAnt

My laugh comes from the ones who have LUX pax that are clearly not from the area. Then the guys take them out with there nice fur jackets then dine them at some of the best local dinners there is, stay the night in the suite, and get nothing for it other than a nice looking at. Mean while you think that people don’t see that you just over spent on an escort service! Congrats! Yea we all know already, it’s not a secret. For some reason the London house(off wacker drive in Chicago, across the street is Trump tower DT Chicago) has a lot of this. Lol such a nice place. But sad.


----------



## KD_LA

Dave Bust said:


> *So I picked up a Cheating Wife last night*


 The title sounds like she was working a street corner! :roflmao:


----------



## WindyCityAnt

Dave Bust said:


> her 2 kids and husband were at the curb saying goodbye for her weekend trip to see her sister in another state. One of the kids was crying and the dad said,,,mommy will call you from the airport.
> 
> We didnt go to the airport.
> 
> We drove about 1/2 hour to her boyfriends house were she was staying for the weekend. She even changed in the car and put on a sexy outfit with thigh high boots. she gets out of the car and the boyfriend hugs and kisses her, I get her other bag out of the trunk and say "It would be a shame if your husband and kids knew where you were,,the boyfriend immediately said,,,how much to keep quite, i said, make me an offer,,,he gave me 40 bucks and I was on my way.


Funny thing is...

He prolly had his sidekick on the other side. Grandma/grandpa have the kids for the weekend now! ?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek

Pax Collector said:


> Most people cheat. I wouldn't trip over it. Is there a dashcam footage of the sexy outfit scene though?


Yea, dashcam teaser or it never happened!


----------



## libingbing

You should leave a note in the mail box of pick up spot with a link to this forum thread.


----------



## Pegasus

WindyCityAnt said:


> Funny thing is...
> 
> He prolly had his sidekick on the other side. Grandma/grandpa have the kids for the weekend now! ?


He may indeed be doing his own thing on the side. It's none of our business what people get up to and we should never get involved beyond taking the fare from A to B.


----------



## RicoTasso

That's why I ditched my ex. Caught her messing around with her boss. Yeah all those business trips. Whatever. I kicked her out and then her boss fired her a few weeks later. Turns out he was married so he wasn't going to leave his wife and kids for her ass. Now its just me and my son. I know he's my kid. No question in that.


----------



## gw03081958

Dave Bust said:


> her 2 kids and husband were at the curb saying goodbye for her weekend trip to see her sister in another state. One of the kids was crying and the dad said,,,mommy will call you from the airport.
> 
> We didnt go to the airport.
> 
> We drove about 1/2 hour to her boyfriends house were she was staying for the weekend. She even changed in the car and put on a sexy outfit with thigh high boots. she gets out of the car and the boyfriend hugs and kisses her, I get her other bag out of the trunk and say "It would be a shame if your husband and kids knew where you were,,the boyfriend immediately said,,,how much to keep quite, i said, make me an offer,,,he gave me 40 bucks and I was on my way.


Did you hit it, this kind of woman will bang even a Uber driver.


----------



## Who is John Galt?

Christinebitg said:


> Those people who have issues with how some of this stuff goes might want to get some input from an expert. Esther Perel is an expert on marital infidelity.
> ===/===
> Part of me wants to believe that he knows, but I know there's a good chance he doesn't.
> *Anyhow, where was he when she was packing her bag?*


Probably with his boyfriend.

.


----------



## Taksomotor

gw03081958 said:


> Did you hit it, this kind of woman will bang even a Uber driver.


He got a $40 tip, and didn't even have to bang her. If he did, she'd have to pay a lot more. Plus there would opportunity cost - all the money he could make driving paxs instead of banging.


----------



## Who is John Galt?

Dave Bust said:


> *So I picked up a Cheating Wife last night.*


Picked her up and laid her down. Just another glorious day in Überville.

.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN

Zaarc said:


> Would you try that with a drug dealer? "Yo bro, it sure would be a shame if the cops found out about this....."


Absolutely not.... Snitches end up in ditches where I come from especially when dealing with dealers. Once I picked up a guy he got in the vehicle and there was silence. And I said dang man that smells good. He busts out laughing and i said it's all good. We are going to a hotel down the street about a mile. He gets out proceeds to drop a baggy with his associate in the parking lot. We then proceed to his other friends house north a $35.00 mile ride had a great conversation he in app tips me $10.00 and leaves something behind worth about $100+ As a gift for being a nice guy. One of the best rides I took a $145.00 value for about 45 minutes.



TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Yea yea explain this then...
> View attachment 311817


Arnold!!!!

He is training his son currently to be a weightlifting champion check it out online. Pumping Up

https://www.google.com/amp/s/people...-joseph-baena-recreate-dads-classic-pose/amp/


----------



## Poopy54

No Prisoners said:


> Went back to husband's house and negotiated to take him to where he dropped off wife for $500.


Exactly what I was going to post....


----------



## LAWeasel

Tarvus said:


> My moral sense in this situation would be to mind my own business. Let's say, hypothetically, you followed your offended moral conscience and reported to the husband what his wife was doing. Husband shows up at the boyfriend's house later that evening and confronts, shoots, and kills both his spouse and her boyfriend in a fit of jealousy and rage. Husband winds up in prison for life for murder. Kids are left with a dead mother and incarcerated father and become wards of the state.
> 
> How would your conscience feel then? I think it is best to let karma handle things such as this and not involve yourself in such situations.


----------



## The Texan

Yep, I would have minded my own business, but that's just me. Extortion could bite you, fro many of the players.


----------



## PhillyCoffeeJunkie

Jay Dean said:


> Why would anyone want to get involved in another persons personal business, especially a stranger? There is a whole other story there that we have no idea about noir should we get involved


Right?


----------



## Taksomotor

rideshareapphero said:


> Well if you are going to cheat why make it obvious and expose yourself at being extorted or maybe not extorted but ratted out on, I guess hormones win over brain cells.


Because it should not be anybody's business. Especially some Uber driver's. As a driver one is supposed to be blind and deaf. I would not take morals advice from some random driver.


----------



## NS_Highlander

If she was smart she would have taken the Uber to the Airport, got out and waited a few mins and then ordered another Uber to her BF house. 

I guess this broad never watched a James Bond movie. I thought women were more conniving than this.


----------



## Rosalita

So you blackmailed a pax? You threatened to tell her husband about aspects of her ride in exchange for money? I call b.s. on your post. lol


----------



## Jay Dean

Rosalita said:


> So you blackmailed a pax? You threatened to tell her husband about aspects of her ride in exchange for money? I call b.s. on your post. lol


I would call BS but there are people that want to do all kinds of stupid shit instead of driving people from point A. to B. The rates do not add up for people to make a real profit, so there is a possibility he is telling the truth in that alone, and that people are actually driving looking for 'moments' like this...which I guess they feel is better then watching netflix at home. I really do not know lol, have no idea why anyone would want to meddle in someones life like this, and yeah for 40 bucks...this thread is a psychologists dream to pick apart I am sure lol


----------



## Michael1230nj

Hmmm. I guess this is what the customers mean when they say All the other drivers do it.


----------



## itendstonight

Zaarc said:


> Would you try that with a drug dealer? "Yo bro, it sure would be a shame if the cops found out about this....."


Just saw devastating news out of Az where a guy killed his wife and kids because he thought the woman was cheating on him. Very dangerous situation getting involved with a domestic issue.


----------



## MadTownUberD

itendstonight said:


> Just saw devastating news out of Az where a guy killed his wife and kids because he thought the woman was cheating on him. Very dangerous situation getting involved with a domestic issue.


Good point. I'd steer clear of blackmail.


----------



## UberEastCoast

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Yea yea explain this then...
> View attachment 311817


Arnold had more than one mistress. He cheated with co-stars and studio staffers. He cheated with one of his co-stars in the 1980s. Look it up. Before he was married, he was crazy with the women -- grabbing, hitting on them.

His maid was probably just a regular appointment with infidelity, one of many.


----------



## Jumpin Jim

No Prisoners said:


> Not my right to judge others and what goes on in an Uber should stay in the uber. Unless illegal of course.
> I know a guy who is a private I and moonlights as uber regularly. He had a similar case. Went back to husband's house and negotiated to take him to where he dropped off wife for $500.


It might surprise you but adultery is illegal in many states (assuming she is married), NY being one of them.


----------



## Terri Lee

Dave Bust said:


> how much to keep quite,


Quite what?


----------



## MadTownUberD

UberEastCoast said:


> Arnold had more than one mistress. He cheated with co-stars and studio staffers. He cheated with one of his co-stars in the 1980s. Look it up. Before he was married, he was crazy with the women -- grabbing, hitting on them.
> 
> His maid was probably just a regular appointment with infidelity, one of many.


Did he grab them in the...nevermind.

I'll always love Arnold. I grew up watching his movies. As far as I'm concerned he's a real American hero.


----------



## UberEastCoast

MadTownUberD said:


> Did he grab them in the...nevermind.
> 
> I'll always love Arnold. I grew up watching his movies. As far as I'm concerned he's a real American hero.


Meh. I am disappointed with his morphing into a California Democrat. Got enough of those. Arnold from 1982 to 2003 is my favorite Arnold.

UEC


----------



## itendstonight

MadTownUberD said:


> Good point. I'd steer clear of blackmail.


I found this out from talking to cops. But the calls they dread the absolute most are domestic disputes. One of the biggest killers for cops is showing up to husband and wife fighting. These situations turn very violent superquick. Getting involved will always be trouble.


----------



## MadTownUberD

itendstonight said:


> I found this out from talking to cops. But the calls they dread the absolute most are domestic disputes. One of the biggest killers for cops is showing up to husband and wife fighting. These situations turn very violent superquick. Getting involved will always be trouble.


I think I'll stick to transporting small-time pot dealers.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

UberEastCoast said:


> His maid was probably just a regular appointment with infidelity, one of many.


If you were married to that woman to which he was married, you would be unfaithful, as well.


----------



## Benjamin M

Absolutely horrible, really. I wouldn't have taken anything. Shame on her for doing that and putting a driver in that situation.

Karma will catch up. Just really feel for those kids.



Zaarc said:


> Would you try that with a drug dealer? "Yo bro, it sure would be a shame if the cops found out about this....."


Good point. Hell no! Playing with fire in either case, just shake your head and move on to the next one.


----------



## The_Solo

Tarvus said:


> My moral sense in this situation would be to mind my own business. Let's say, hypothetically, you followed your offended moral conscience and reported to the husband what his wife was doing. Husband shows up at the boyfriend's house later that evening and confronts, shoots, and kills both his spouse and her boyfriend in a fit of jealousy and rage. Husband winds up in prison for life for murder. Kids are left with a dead mother and incarcerated father and become wards of the state.
> 
> How would your conscience feel then? I think it is best to let karma handle things such as this and not involve yourself in such situations.


What the husband does with the information does not affect my morals. It would make a bad situation worse to a point but all I would be doing is speeding up the inevitable at that point. Want to play WHAT IF.....
What if she contracts a disease and gives it to husband. How do you feel now? 
What if goew a million ways. 
If my wife cheated on me I'd hope someone would have some balls to tell me. I'd speak up. I've made that decision before and I'd make it again.


----------



## Juggalo9er

Rookie mistake ...
Ask for $75
Go back and tell husband you have information he'll pay for . Get $50... Tell him


----------



## Leo.

Yeah nah I’m not buying it.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber

Seems like a win win situation. 
Thanks for best representation of Uber.


----------



## Leo.

RicoTasso said:


> That's why I ditched my ex. Caught her messing around with her boss. Yeah all those business trips. Whatever. I kicked her out and then her boss fired her a few weeks later. Turns out he was married so he wasn't going to leave his wife and kids for her ass. Now its just me and my son. I know he's my kid. No question in that.


I'm sorry to hear that. That really sucks.


----------



## RicoTasso

Leo. said:


> I'm sorry to hear that. That really sucks.


Yeah thanks. It all worked out I guess. I mean she still coparented with me until I moved out of state last year. It's better than my kid growing up in a home with dishonesty and fighting all the time, because we were fighting a lot. I just didn't know why.


----------



## Christinebitg

The_Solo said:


> Want to play WHAT IF.....


Two can play this game.

WHAT IF her husband had a mistress, but he was putting a good face on things for the kid's benefit.

That's more likely than not, in my opinion. She might be telling her boyfriend that she's cheating, even though her husband knows all about it.

Or...
WHAT IF her husband is actually violently abusive to her. But he puts on a saintly act when he's in front of other people.

Or...
WHAT IF her husband is gay and has a boyfriend. But she doesn't want to let her boyfriend know that, because then he wouldn't do her without a condom.

Or...
WHAT IF she and her husband desperately want to have a child, but her husband is infertile for some reason. And the two of them have decided she'll have an affair until she gets pregnant. And then they'll raise the child without telling her boyfriend that it's his kid.

Don't laugh. A girlfriend of mine found out years later that her step-father was actually her biological father. When she asked her mother why they didn't tell her earlier, it was because they didn't want to mess up the relationship she had with her legal father. Seriously.

Christine


----------



## tohunt4me

Dave Bust said:


> her 2 kids and husband were at the curb saying goodbye for her weekend trip to see her sister in another state. One of the kids was crying and the dad said,,,mommy will call you from the airport.
> 
> We didnt go to the airport.
> 
> We drove about 1/2 hour to her boyfriends house were she was staying for the weekend. She even changed in the car and put on a sexy outfit with thigh high boots. she gets out of the car and the boyfriend hugs and kisses her, I get her other bag out of the trunk and say "It would be a shame if your husband and kids knew where you were,,the boyfriend immediately said,,,how much to keep quite, i said, make me an offer,,,he gave me 40 bucks and I was on my way.


Someome
Someday
Will offer a Bullet
In Exchange for your Silence.

Better to Remain Silent.


----------



## warsaw

Dave Bust said:


> her 2 kids and husband were at the curb saying goodbye for her weekend trip to see her sister in another state. One of the kids was crying and the dad said,,,mommy will call you from the airport.
> 
> We didnt go to the airport.
> 
> We drove about 1/2 hour to her boyfriends house were she was staying for the weekend. She even changed in the car and put on a sexy outfit with thigh high boots. she gets out of the car and the boyfriend hugs and kisses her, I get her other bag out of the trunk and say "It would be a shame if your husband and kids knew where you were,,the boyfriend immediately said,,,how much to keep quite, i said, make me an offer,,,he gave me 40 bucks and I was on my way.


Sorry to tell you this buddy, but you did the wrong thing, while not a major violation, it does border on bribery and blackmail.
There was absolutely no reason for you to get involved at all with your rider's private affairs, but again I blame U/L for depressing our wages to such low levels, that some ants are forced to resort to unethical methods to maximize their fares.

Anyway, there seems to be little harm done, but I would be careful next time a similar situation occurs. You really don't want to risk deactivation for a few extra dollars.


----------



## SEAL Team 5

Dave Bust said:


> I say "It would be a shame if your husband and kids knew where you were,,the boyfriend immediately said,,,how much to keep quite, i said, make me an offer,,,he gave me 40 bucks.


And the boyfriend says "It would be a shame if I turn my phone that was just recording you over to the police so they can charge you with felony extortion." And then you hand the boyfriend $400.


----------



## Surgeio

Dave Bust said:


> We didnt go to the airport.
> 
> We drove about 1/2 hour to her boyfriends house were she was staying for the weekend.


So, did you have her change the destination in the app?


----------



## uberdriverfornow

bs story af


----------



## MiamiKid

UberAdrian said:


> It could :smiles: Once you start playing dangerous games, anything could happen.
> 
> In this case I don't think a cuck like that would have the balls to counter-blackmail you.


Yes, could certainly backfire. Personally, I stay out of situations that do not involve me.

Can, easily, spiral out of control.


----------



## Christinebitg

SEAL Team 5 said:


> And the boyfriend says "It would be a shame if I turn my phone that was just recording you over to the police so they can charge you with felony extortion." And then you hand the boyfriend $400.


What part of "Make me an offer" is extortion?

The police would laugh and tell the guy to get lost.


----------



## UberAdrian

Christinebitg said:


> What part of "Make me an offer" is extortion?
> 
> The police would laugh and tell the guy to get lost.


The whole thing! I know it seems like a solid defense but it doesn't fly in court. Your intent is clear, and intent is 9/10ths of the law!


----------



## Christinebitg

UberAdrian said:


> The whole thing! I know it seems like a solid defense but it doesn't fly in court. Your intent is clear, and intent is 9/10ths of the law!


It was a completely voluntary payment on the boyfriend's part. He's the one who brought it up, not the driver.

Seriously, can you say "entrapment"?


----------



## UberAdrian

Christinebitg said:


> It was a completely voluntary payment on the boyfriend's part. He's the one who brought it up, not the driver.
> 
> Seriously, can you say "entrapment"?


Man I agree with you, it was all the boyfriend's doing. But a judge won't  Also entrapment only applies when law enforcement does it.



> Don't laugh. A girlfriend of mine found out years later that her step-father was actually her biological father. When she asked her mother why they didn't tell her earlier, it was because they didn't want to mess up the relationship she had with her legal father. Seriously.


It's gonna be hard not to laugh! That's double Jerry Springer shit.


----------



## Christinebitg

UberAdrian said:


> entrapment only applies when law enforcement does it.


Well, there IS that. Still, I don't think a district attorney would bring a charge of extortion. Extortion is a crime, so that's how it would have to be a legal issue.

For it to be a civil matter... "Sir, how much were your damages?"

"Uh, forty dollars."

"GTF out of my courtroom, sonny."

As for the Jerry Springer type stuff, I gotta agree with you. Let me add a little tidbit I didn't include originally. My friend (let's call her Michelle, since that's her name) was a _planned_ child.

That's right. Her mother and mom's boyfriend wanted her. It was not an accidental pregnancy.


----------



## RodThompson




----------



## Coyotex

I'm shocked at the comments! We are in business, so let's think like business people. We are drivers, we want to maximize profits, right? So, why not do this....

" You know, I usually don't come to this area much, I can be your exclusive Uber driver to take you back home. That way your HUSBAND and kids won't have to worry about you or which route you took to the "AIRPORT". Is that something that interests you?" If they day no, it's just another ride. If yes, then your business just got a bit more profitable!

See, nothing but a business transaction.

And all you folks with the moral high ground.....paaallleeezzzzeeee! 

You have no idea what's going on between the husband and wife. If this bothers you, then you should never take a person to a bar or restaurant without their spouse with them. They could be meeting a person there who they don't want their spouse finding out about as well.


----------



## Taksomotor

Yeah, right, business... exclusive driver for some house wife? Must be really profitable, LOL...

As for the morals, I don't see any problem. So a woman is stuck in a marriage, which she is not happy about. So she goes and finds a little bit of excitement on the site, while obviously, still caring for her family - it looks like they just had some quality family time together. So, what exactly is wrong here?


----------



## Coyotex

If you don't see how to turn this into a couple of PROFITABLE rides (or more), you and I just have different reading glasses on is all.


----------



## Benjamin M

warsaw said:


> You really don't want to risk deactivation for a few extra dollars.


Either from Uber or existence.


----------



## Andrew Dice Clay Two

[/QUOTE]







Dave Bust said:


> her 2 kids and husband were at the curb saying goodbye for her weekend trip to see her sister in another state. One of the kids was crying and the dad said,,,mommy will call you from the airport.
> 
> We didnt go to the airport.
> 
> We drove about 1/2 hour to her boyfriends house were she was staying for the weekend. She even changed in the car and put on a sexy outfit with thigh high boots. she gets out of the car and the boyfriend hugs and kisses her, I get her other bag out of the trunk and say "It would be a shame if your husband and kids knew where you were,,the boyfriend immediately said,,,how much to keep quite, i said, make me an offer,,,he gave me 40 bucks and I was on my way.


----------



## SEAL Team 5

Christinebitg said:


> What part of "Make me an offer" is extortion?
> 
> The police would laugh and tell the guy to get lost.


I guess you missed the punchline of my joke so I'll post it again.


SEAL Team 5 said:


> And then you hand the boyfriend $400.


----------



## FLKeys

I mind my own business when it comes to where PAX are going and what they are saying in conversation. As long as they are not doing something illegal in my car I don't care.

All is not always what it seems, people lie to their kids all the time to in their mind protect them from reality. She may have been cheating, she may have been working, they may have a swingers agreement and don't want the kids to know. What ever, I keep my mouth shut.


----------



## BikingBob

FLKeys said:


> they may have a swingers agreement and don't want the kids to know. What ever, I keep my mouth shut.


I read through all of the comments and you're the only one that said what I was thinking. Plenty of people are Poly now. What if this was just a scheduled play date for her? Easier to tell the kids mommy is going away for the weekend for work than telling them that suitcase full of 'toys' is for the family dog.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink

Dave Bust said:


> her 2 kids and husband were at the curb saying goodbye for her weekend trip to see her sister in another state. One of the kids was crying and the dad said,,,mommy will call you from the airport.
> 
> We didnt go to the airport.
> 
> We drove about 1/2 hour to her boyfriends house were she was staying for the weekend. She even changed in the car and put on a sexy outfit with thigh high boots. she gets out of the car and the boyfriend hugs and kisses her, I get her other bag out of the trunk and say "It would be a shame if your husband and kids knew where you were,,the boyfriend immediately said,,,how much to keep quite, i said, make me an offer,,,he gave me 40 bucks and I was on my way.


Dude, in my car one day, had me change the destination he was going to after we dropped off his girlfriend...
It was her account.
It wasn't even 5 seconds after the change and she blew up his phone.
I was doing everything I could not to laugh...

His story "he was going to be early for the piss test and was going to his friends house"
She is flat staring at his destination, you know, but she didn't cancel the ride.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> change the destination he was going to after we dropped off his girlfriend...


I once picked up this trio: two guys and girl. They were not drunk. The girl was hanging all over one of the guys. I thought that I had picked up a guy, his GF and a fifth wheel. It turned out that I had misidentified the "fifth wheel". The guy with the GF gives me an address. I take them there. He tells me to wait. He and the girl go up to the door. The other guy waits in the car. This girl was CAPITAL H-O-T DOUBLE GRADE AAA *HOT*. He walks her up to the door of the building. There is a long embrace/kiss. She goes inside. Once he sees that she is in the elevator, he returns to the car. The other guy turns to him and says "Now that we've gotten rid of the fish, we can go have some fun...." he then says to me, "Take us to the Lost and Found."

There was a "fifth wheel". allright, it was the *girl*(!). The Lost and Found was a well known gay club in the warehouse district before they built Nationals Park down there.

I confirm it to him "Number 56 L, S.E." and proceed. I wanted to yell at the first guy and tell him what a no good son-of-a-streetwalker he was and if HE did not want to have some fun with that EXTREMELY HOT "fish", I did and could I get her telephone number......., but, no, I was out there to carry passengers and get paid; there was no other reason for my driving that night. In addition, what did I know? She might have been aware of his inclinations. He might be AC-DC. She might be going to meet someone else after she was sure that he and the other guy were gone. From their conversation, I had no idea what they were planning for later. They were talking about several of their mutual acquaintances, so, I had no idea what they had been doing immediately BEFORE they had hailed my cab.

Nope-a-nope-a-nope.................you M.Y.O.B. and move on to your next customer. If you want to get up close and personal, you go home, take a bath, USE SOAP, put on the B.O. stick, put on a shirt and a tie and go out to the club.


----------



## Taksomotor

People are complicated creatures


----------



## bobbbobbobb

Dave Bust said:


> her 2 kids and husband were at the curb saying goodbye for her weekend trip to see her sister in another state. One of the kids was crying and the dad said,,,mommy will call you from the airport.
> 
> We didnt go to the airport.
> 
> We drove about 1/2 hour to her boyfriends house were she was staying for the weekend. She even changed in the car and put on a sexy outfit with thigh high boots. she gets out of the car and the boyfriend hugs and kisses her, I get her other bag out of the trunk and say "It would be a shame if your husband and kids knew where you were,,the boyfriend immediately said,,,how much to keep quite, i said, make me an offer,,,he gave me 40 bucks and I was on my way.


Bullshit.
Risk of being accused of blackmail, being cut off by Uber.
Bullshit.


----------



## gerrardo29

This is how you know this is fake story . When he said $40 ??


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky

Dave Bust said:


> her 2 kids and husband were at the curb saying goodbye for her weekend trip to see her sister in another state. One of the kids was crying and the dad said,,,mommy will call you from the airport.
> 
> We didnt go to the airport.
> 
> We drove about 1/2 hour to her boyfriends house were she was staying for the weekend. She even changed in the car and put on a sexy outfit with thigh high boots. she gets out of the car and the boyfriend hugs and kisses her, I get her other bag out of the trunk and say "It would be a shame if your husband and kids knew where you were,,the boyfriend immediately said,,,how much to keep quite, i said, make me an offer,,,he gave me 40 bucks and I was on my way.


None of our business. That's bribery. I'm wondering if you should be fired


----------



## MSBash

I picked up 2 guys and a girl from a bar Saturday night. The girl was talking about how her husband can get someone off a DUI charge. 10 minutes into the trip I find out the guy in my car was not the attorney and actually a business executive of some sort. Opps, cheater alert.


----------



## Adonix

You sold uber drivers pride at 40$ ? Real cheater are you !


----------



## Lowestformofwit




----------



## TimmysBlackCarService

Pax Collector said:


> Most people cheat. I wouldn't trip over it. Is there a dashcam footage of the sexy outfit scene though?


Pics or it didn't happen...eh? ?


----------



## ANT 7

That was one of the best Monty Python skits ever !!!!!


----------



## Yournamehere

I had one years back...beautiful woman kissing a man in the driveway..her neck back and her foot up in the air as they caressed and kissed and blah...

She jumps in and I say something to the effect of "having a good night I see!". Well, end of trip she tells me to park down the street because "I don't want my husband to know I was gone". Lol i think I even replied with a "REALLY!!?"

Best part of this job...living what we saw on Taxicab Confessions...crazy world.


----------



## Taksomotor

Yournamehere said:


> She jumps in and I say something to the effect of "having a good night I see!". Well, end of trip she tells me to park down the street because "I don't want my husband to know I was gone". Lol i think I even replied with a "REALLY!!?"


It is possible that the husband doesn't want to know either. Why ruin a good thing for both?


----------



## Michael1230nj

Maybe just drive the car,mind your buisness and leave the extortion to Criminals.


----------



## Irishjohn831

It happens, husband eventually looses pain in the a*# wife, boyfriend becomes new whipping boy while she finds yet another guy besides him.

Kids not considered by selfish parent

I would have minded my business, boyfriend has to go in his pockets while girl treated like queen and enabled. 

Or..Call husband and say I dropped your wife off at maybe her brothers, not the airport. Your name was on the ride so I just wanted to let you know since it appears there was a change of destination as I heard airport.


----------



## Taksomotor

Irishjohn831 said:


> It happens, husband eventually looses pain in the a*# wife, boyfriend becomes new whipping boy while she finds yet another guy besides him.
> 
> Kids not considered by selfish parent


Or, in fact, the husband kind of knows, but doesn't mind. He's probably busy at his work, loves his kids and wants their mother to keep taking care of them and the house and have a cozy place together they call home. He might get an occasional "massage" with a happy end at one of those spas in Chinatown, it works just fine for him. She, also, a great mother, still not old enough to call it quits on her life, but the spark is no longer there. Yet, she loves her husband as family, the father of their kids. They figured it out, it works for them, they are all happy, kids love them.

It happens all the time. And people just need to learn to keep their nose out of other people's lives. That is it.


----------



## dnewell

Pax Collector said:


> Most people cheat. I wouldn't trip over it. Is there a dashcam footage of the sexy outfit scene though?


LOL


----------



## Diamondraider

true228 said:


> if uber was on husband name i would call him before finish trip and tell him where is his wife.


Maybe hit WalMart for sexy panties and then return the "Lost item" to to the husband...mention the wife went around the corner so he could not bring the panties there.

Now you are just a helpful dude the hubby might offer to pay for info provided. Plus, you get the Uber $15


----------



## stephan

I would call her husband, she is a ****, if she doesn't like her husband she would ask divorce, but to cheat on him this is unacceptable, I would tell her husband bring him to where I drop her, cheap *****.


----------



## EphLux

Dave Bust said:


> her 2 kids and husband were at the curb saying goodbye for her weekend trip to see her sister in another state. One of the kids was crying and the dad said,,,mommy will call you from the airport.
> 
> We didnt go to the airport.
> 
> We drove about 1/2 hour to her boyfriends house were she was staying for the weekend. She even changed in the car and put on a sexy outfit with thigh high boots. she gets out of the car and the boyfriend hugs and kisses her, I get her other bag out of the trunk and say "It would be a shame if your husband and kids knew where you were,,the boyfriend immediately said,,,how much to keep quite, i said, make me an offer,,,he gave me 40 bucks and I was on my way.


Fake news


----------



## Antvirus

Declineathon said:


> Uber? Listening? Business opportunity for you. What would they call it?


Uber Cheats?

"We know how stressful life can be with a less than faithful spouse. Your Uber Cheats food delivery bag is made from over 50% recycled paper and can easily be placed over your significant others head. When properly placed, the bag will limit oxygen to the brain which will help you bypass emotional stress and annoying court costs. In addition, it's great for the environment!"


----------



## Declineathon

Antvirus said:


> Uber Cheats?
> 
> "We know how stressful life can be with a less than faithful spouse. Your Uber Cheats food delivery bag is made from over 50% recycled paper and can easily be placed over your significant others head. When properly placed, the bag will limit oxygen to the brain which will help you bypass emotional stress and annoying court costs. In addition, it's great for the environment!"


Thanks!!!!! Very good sense of humor, Sagittarius I trust?


----------



## Antvirus

Declineathon said:


> Thanks!!!!! Very good sense of humor, Sagittarius I trust?


Cancer
Festering Cancer
: )


----------



## Taksomotor

stephan said:


> I would call her husband, she is a @@@@, if she doesn't like her husband she would ask divorce, but to cheat on him this is unacceptable, I would tell her husband bring him to where I drop her, cheap @@@@@.


Oh, the morals police showed up! LOL

Also, we don't really know if she is cheap. Those women can be quite expensive to keep!


----------



## Michael1230nj

I’m certain customers would really appreciate the Uber Driver imposing his Moral Standards on their families.


----------



## Westerner

Other people cheating on each other is not my problem or concern, actually it's an evolutionary plus. Given human nature, it's not surprising the thread starter resorted to blackmail.


----------



## Declineathon

Antvirus said:


> Uber Cheats?
> 
> "We know how stressful life can be with a less than faithful spouse. Your Uber Cheats food delivery bag is made from over 50% recycled paper and can easily be placed over your significant others head. When properly placed, the bag will limit oxygen to the brain which will help you bypass emotional stress and annoying court costs. In addition, it's great for the environment!"


Ok, All the joke credit goes to you, not to be a one upper, but was thinking:

"We know how stressful life can be with a less than faithful spouse. Your efforts to increase your financial status with rideshare and gain the respect of your wife and the community have not gone unnoticed, here.

Other drivers have found that pimping out their cheating spouse with our "Shared Ride" service not only increases the Drivers Share, but also helps the community at large. You and your spouse can spend quality time together servicing the community, literally.

Or the Shpool Express, where she'll have no more than 30 seconds a John before moving on to the next stop. You're simultaneously serving the community, and frankly after 40 rides in an evening- We think the Financial gains should get your household back on track.

Ding! Uh-Oh another Rider Added got to go!


----------



## twnFM

Cheating is something that can weigh heavy on a heart after it’s done. It will come to this lady sooner or later and she’ll wish she never had and has a deep dark secret that will eat her up on the inside because she can never come clean.


----------



## Christinebitg

I've told this one before, but I think it's relevant here.

Last summer, after I'd been driving for just a few weeks, I picked up a woman at a club on a Sunday afternoon. As we drive off, she spotted her boyfriend with another woman. Not good for him.

Then she told me that her boyfriend knows about her husband, but her husband doesn't know about her boyfriend.

I suggested she find Esther Perel's book, State of Affairs. Perel is a psychologist who has studied infidelity in depth. I'd recommend It to anyone here.

Christine


----------



## Michael1230nj

LOL! Perels book taking a wider deeper look at modern Relationships,and re-examining what fidelity means. Is going to sell not 1 book on this forum. Read the comments! Most are applauding the Extortion!


----------



## Christinebitg

Michael1230nj said:


> LOL! Perels book taking a wider deeper look at modern Relationships,and re-examining what fidelity means. Is going to sell not 1 book on this forum. Read the comments! Most are applauding the Extortion!


Well, you never know who might be reading and not commenting.


----------



## EdThatUberGuy

RideshareUSA said:


> $40, that's it?
> Dude, you got ripped. Big time!


You should have told the husband after getting the $40.


----------



## Michael1230nj

I rest my case.


----------



## RideshareUSA

EdThatUberGuy said:


> You should have told the husband after getting the $40.


I would've countered to the boyfriend: "$40 and fifteen minutes in my backseat with her!"


----------



## BikingBob

RideshareUSA said:


> I would've countered to the boyfriend: "$40 and fifteen minutes in my backseat with her!"


It's bad enough we drive for pennies and table scraps. Now you want sloppy seconds too?


----------



## VanGuy

Or thirds depending on how the night has gone.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

Pax Collector said:


> Well, I hate to break it to you but.......yeah.


Yep, it's been report 55% of all men and women have. I've met a few providers that say 80-90% of there clientel are married.



TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Yea yea explain this then...


It's easier to play in your backyard, just like in the work place.

On Dr Phil, it was said the 80% of people who cheat, cheat with one that is less attractive than the one they are with.



Christinebitg said:


> Those people who have issues with how some of this stuff goes might want to get some input from an expert. Esther Perel is an expert on marital infidelity.


It all comes down to Overt acts committed to one another, and a pile of with holds kept from each other.

And the fact that one or the other settled for second best.



RicoTasso said:


> Yeah thanks. It all worked out I guess. I mean she still coparented with me until I moved out of state last year. It's better than my kid growing up in a home with dishonesty and fighting all the time, because we were fighting a lot. I just didn't know why.


Look up The Numbers Lady. Give her your names and birth dates. Then you will know why. Course at this point why bother.


----------



## uber1969

Dave Bust said:


> her 2 kids and husband were at the curb saying goodbye for her weekend trip to see her sister in another state. One of the kids was crying and the dad said,,,mommy will call you from the airport.
> 
> We didnt go to the airport.
> 
> We drove about 1/2 hour to her boyfriends house were she was staying for the weekend. She even changed in the car and put on a sexy outfit with thigh high boots. she gets out of the car and the boyfriend hugs and kisses her, I get her other bag out of the trunk and say "It would be a shame if your husband and kids knew where you were,,the boyfriend immediately said,,,how much to keep quite, i said, make me an offer,,,he gave me 40 bucks and I was on my way.


Why you getting bags out? $40??500 it would be and i would still tell her hubby.


----------



## Christinebitg

uber1969 said:


> and i would still tell her hubby.


Hey, a deal is a deal. Ya know?


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Diamondraider said:


> Maybe hit WalMart for sexy panties and then return the "Lost item" to to the husband.


Does Wally World sell "sexy" panties?

I do not wear "sexy panties" or any panties, for that matter, but, if I were to go someplace to buy "sexy" panties for girlfriend, Wally World would *not* be the first place that I would think to look.


----------



## Justagirl

The_Solo said:


> Moral moments like that put me in a dilema that I wouldn't want on my conscience. I had knew someone who cheated and my morals did what what was right and I spoke up. I've told plenty of people don't make me question my morals. Looking back I'm glad I spoke up to prevent my morals from eating me up from the inside.


Everyone has different morals. You shouldn't impose yours on someone else.No one has the right to be the morals police.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Justagirl said:


> No one has the right to be the morals police.


What about the Grammar Police?


----------



## The_Solo

Justagirl said:


> Everyone has different morals. You shouldn't impose yours on someone else.No one has the right to be the morals police.


I didn't say anything in that in which I imposed my morals on someone else. I just specifically stated my thoughts and my morals.

The thing throughout all this reading that has really gotten me is the amount of people who see cheating as not that bad. Sad we've become a society which refuses to look out for one another. The whole turning a blind eye to things. 
If your wife/girlfriend was sleeping around on you would you want someone to tell you if they knew? I would absolutely want to know.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

The_Solo said:


> If your wife/girlfriend was sleeping around on you would you want someone to tell you if they knew? I would absolutely want to know.


.........as would I......................the problem is that in many cases, the guy is not going to believe you. I have seen it happen more than once where someone let the guy know about Run Around Sue only to get a knuckle sandwich.

Many years back, there were a bunch of us who went to baseball games together. One guy's wife used this to bring her back door man to the house. She was running around on him other times, as well. Finally, one guy in this bunch decided to tell him. We had to restrain the wronged husband. He would not calm down even after several of us verified the story. It did get up his curiosity, though, and he set up the wife and caught her. He beat up the interloper and threw his wife out on the street that night. Back then, the police around here did not arrest wronged husbands, as long as they did not do serious damage or kill the interloper.

He never apologised to any of us for letting him know what was what. He did ask another guy why we did not tell him sooner. The other guy simply asked him, "Do you remember how you reacted when Mr. X told you about it?". Wronged husband STILL did not get it. He stopped going to baseball games with us, though.


----------



## 1.5xorbust

Another Uber Driver said:


> .........as would I......................the problem is that in many cases, the guy is not going to believe you. I have seen it happen more than once where someone let the guy know about Run Around Sue only to get a knuckle sandwich.
> 
> Many years back, there were a bunch of us who went to baseball games together. One guy's wife used this to bring her back door man to the house. She was running around on him other times, as well. Finally, one guy in this bunch decided to tell him. We had to restrain the wronged husband. He would not calm down even after several of us verified the story. It did get up his curiosity, though, and he set up the wife and caught her. He beat up the interloper and threw his wife out on the street that night. Back then, the police around here did not arrest wronged husbands, as long as they did not do serious damage or kill the interloper.
> 
> He never apologised to any of us for letting him know what was what. He did ask another guy why we did not tell him sooner. The other guy simply asked him, "Do you remember how you reacted when Mr. X told you about it?". Wronged husband STILL did not get it. He stopped going to baseball games with us, though.


Some people believe that what they don't know won't hurt them.


----------



## Michael1230nj

I don’t need my Uber Driver to inform me of anything other then the best route.


----------



## Taksomotor

twnFM said:


> Cheating is something that can weigh heavy on a heart after it's done. It will come to this lady sooner or later and she'll wish she never had and has a deep dark secret that will eat her up on the inside because she can never come clean.


It is only true if she was told that cheating was bad and believed it.



Another Uber Driver said:


> What about the Grammar Police?


Grammar Police is ok. People should be punished for bad grammar


----------



## CYP

Dave Bust said:


> her 2 kids and husband were at the curb saying goodbye for her weekend trip to see her sister in another state. One of the kids was crying and the dad said,,,mommy will call you from the airport.
> 
> We didnt go to the airport.
> 
> We drove about 1/2 hour to her boyfriends house were she was staying for the weekend. She even changed in the car and put on a sexy outfit with thigh high boots. she gets out of the car and the boyfriend hugs and kisses her, I get her other bag out of the trunk and say "It would be a shame if your husband and kids knew where you were,,the boyfriend immediately said,,,how much to keep quite, i said, make me an offer,,,he gave me 40 bucks and I was on my way.


So 40.00 is your price. We all have one. Yours seems a little low


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Taksomotor said:


> People should be punished for bad grammar


----------



## Christinebitg

Another Uber Driver said:


> He never apologised to any of us for letting him know what was what. He did ask another guy why we did not tell him sooner. The other guy simply asked him, "Do you remember how you reacted when Mr. X told you about it?". Wronged husband STILL did not get it.


Now you know why she was cheating on him.

You guys and his ex-wife were all better off without him.


----------



## Ubward

Dave Bust said:


> her 2 kids and husband were at the curb saying goodbye for her weekend trip to see her sister in another state. One of the kids was crying and the dad said,,,mommy will call you from the airport.
> 
> We didnt go to the airport.
> 
> We drove about 1/2 hour to her boyfriends house were she was staying for the weekend. She even changed in the car and put on a sexy outfit with thigh high boots. she gets out of the car and the boyfriend hugs and kisses her, I get her other bag out of the trunk and say "It would be a shame if your husband and kids knew where you were,,the boyfriend immediately said,,,how much to keep quite, i said, make me an offer,,,he gave me 40 bucks and I was on my way.


I have a hard time believing the part of you confronting them......

Besides, this doesnt have anything to do with you. We arent the moral police. I'm all for reporting illegal activities, but this???? For a measly 20??? C'mon, I'm betting this isnt real.


----------



## PlayLoud

Get the $40. Drive back and ask the husband to make an offer to know his wife's location real location.


----------



## Uberate

this is disgusting. It is not normal to cheat. And the people on this thread that try to normalize it should be ashamed of themselves. I would have turned around and took her back home to her hubby and kids and told them exactly what she was doing. It would save a lot of pain and hurt by doing so before it went any further.

People! Stand up for what is right! No amount of money is worth the pain and suffering her children and hubby will experience. If you accept a bribe, then you are just as guilty as her.


----------



## FLKeys

Uberate said:


> this is disgusting. It is not normal to cheat. And the people on this thread that try to normalize it should be ashamed of themselves. I would have turned around and took her back home to her hubby and kids and told them exactly what she was doing. It would save a lot of pain and hurt by doing so before it went any further.
> 
> People! Stand up for what is right! No amount of money is worth the pain and suffering her children and hubby will experience. If you accept a bribe, then you are just as guilty as her.


While I agree cheating is not right who is to say it is not normal. After all only 3-9% of mammals are monogamous.


----------



## Uberate

FLKeys said:


> While I agree cheating is not right who is to say it is not normal. After all only 3-9% of mammals are monogamous.


Are you saying it is normal to hurt those you love and care about?

Is it normal to beat your spouse and children? Is it normal to sell your kids into sex slavery?

Where do you draw the line?

It is not normal to violate the trust and respect of your loved ones intentionally. And that is what separates us from that mammal statistic.


----------



## FLKeys

Uberate said:


> Are you saying it is normal to hurt those you love and care about?
> 
> Is it normal to beat your spouse and children? Is it normal to sell your kids into sex slavery?
> 
> Where do you draw the line?
> 
> It is not normal to violate the trust and respect of your loved ones intentionally. And that is what separates us from that mammal statistic.


Just simply pointing out a different point of view, humans are among the few mammals that try to stay monogamous. Is that normal on the realm of mammals?


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Uberate said:


> Where do you draw the line?


Human trafficking is where I break the Eleventh Commandment.
Adultery is not where I break it.
Physical abuse of a child or spouse is where I break the Eleventh Commandment.
Some one's coming out of a bordello is not where I break it.


----------



## Baby Cakes

Dave Bust said:


> her 2 kids and husband were at the curb saying goodbye for her weekend trip to see her sister in another state. One of the kids was crying and the dad said,,,mommy will call you from the airport.
> 
> We didnt go to the airport.
> 
> We drove about 1/2 hour to her boyfriends house were she was staying for the weekend. She even changed in the car and put on a sexy outfit with thigh high boots. she gets out of the car and the boyfriend hugs and kisses her, I get her other bag out of the trunk and say "It would be a shame if your husband and kids knew where you were,,the boyfriend immediately said,,,how much to keep quite, i said, make me an offer,,,he gave me 40 bucks and I was on my way.


I did the same for a women who was going to get married in a week. Her ex contacted her and they were meeting in a hotel for one last one night stand before the wedding. She admits to me she is only interested in the money and doesn't care for future hubby. 
'She lies and says shes in love with him, can't find a better man'

Not going to last, and with the state of things, would either party want it to?

Introspection is a $5 word and I guess no has that kind of dough.



Justagirl said:


> Everyone has different morals. You shouldn't impose yours on someone else.No one has the right to be the morals police.


You need Jesus.


----------



## Christinebitg

Uberate said:


> And that is what separates us from that mammal statistic.


I find that there is very little that separates us from them. The more I'm around people, the more I love our cats.



Baby Cakes said:


> You need Jesus.


What would Jesus do?

Would he tell her husband? I suspect the answer to that is "no."


----------



## Moonrider

Another Uber Driver said:


> Human trafficking is where I break the Eleventh Commandment.
> Adultery is not where I break it.
> Physical abuse of a child or spouse is where I break the Eleventh Commandment.
> Some one's coming out of a bordello is not where I break it.


????? This makes no sense?????

The Eleventh Commandment, as any Heinlein fan knows, is: "Thou Shalt Not Get Caught."
-o:


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Moonrider said:


> The Eleventh Commandment, as any Heinlein fan knows, is: "Thou Shalt Not Get Caught." * is M. Y. O. B.*


*

FIFY*


----------



## Taksomotor

FLKeys said:


> While I agree cheating is not right who is to say it is not normal. After all only 3-9% of mammals are monogamous.


And people are not included into that percent by any stretch of imagination 

I hate the word "cheating" though. It is time it was challenged, as sexist, and offensive. Maybe something like introduce another legal sexual preference, like straight, homosexual, bisexual, equasxual? polysexual?



Moonrider said:


> ????? This makes no sense?????
> 
> The Eleventh Commandment, as any Heinlein fan knows, is: "Thou Shalt Not Get Caught."
> -o:


I live by that one. It is a hard skill though, the art of living without getting caught. Applies to all sorts of life aspects.


----------



## JMW1072

Dave Bust said:


> her 2 kids and husband were at the curb saying goodbye for her weekend trip to see her sister in another state. One of the kids was crying and the dad said,,,mommy will call you from the airport.
> 
> We didnt go to the airport.
> 
> We drove about 1/2 hour to her boyfriends house were she was staying for the weekend. She even changed in the car and put on a sexy outfit with thigh high boots. she gets out of the car and the boyfriend hugs and kisses her, I get her other bag out of the trunk and say "It would be a shame if your husband and kids knew where you were,,the boyfriend immediately said,,,how much to keep quite, i said, make me an offer,,,he gave me 40 bucks and I was on my way.


Sounds kinda made up. Who would only take $40 & not take a pic. Amateur.


----------



## unknowncar1

Should have got her number. She could be putting on those boots for you right now.


----------



## aarondavid1010

Dave Bust said:


> her 2 kids and husband were at the curb saying goodbye for her weekend trip to see her sister in another state. One of the kids was crying and the dad said,,,mommy will call you from the airport.
> 
> We didnt go to the airport.
> 
> We drove about 1/2 hour to her boyfriends house were she was staying for the weekend. She even changed in the car and put on a sexy outfit with thigh high boots. she gets out of the car and the boyfriend hugs and kisses her, I get her other bag out of the trunk and say "It would be a shame if your husband and kids knew where you were,,the boyfriend immediately said,,,how much to keep quite, i said, make me an offer,,,he gave me 40 bucks and I was on my way.


i call bs anyway. If you were morally outraged why get the bags out. Why ever do that?


----------



## jfinks

Dave Bust said:


> her 2 kids and husband were at the curb saying goodbye for her weekend trip to see her sister in another state. One of the kids was crying and the dad said,,,mommy will call you from the airport.
> 
> We didnt go to the airport.
> 
> We drove about 1/2 hour to her boyfriends house were she was staying for the weekend. She even changed in the car and put on a sexy outfit with thigh high boots. she gets out of the car and the boyfriend hugs and kisses her, I get her other bag out of the trunk and say "It would be a shame if your husband and kids knew where you were,,the boyfriend immediately said,,,how much to keep quite, i said, make me an offer,,,he gave me 40 bucks and I was on my way.


I'd be like "she got a real pretty mouth" lol with banjos playing.


----------



## andrew124C31

Dave Bust....Interesting moniker. I do not know if your post was a joke or not. I do not know your age, but I suspect I could be your grandfather. As the years go by I have found that the saying, "what goes around, comes around" seems to be true. It is perhaps a more polite way of saying, "payback is a *****." 

First of all, extortion is a crime.


----------



## CarpeNoctem

Ahh, the irony. An adulterist being judged by an extortionist.


----------



## Disgusted38

The Texan said:


> Yep, I would have minded my own business, but that's just me. Extortion could bite you, fro many of the players.


I just don't get why you felt the need to get involved? I don't judge, I don't want drama either... I'd have just kept my opinion to myself and moved on... but that's me.


----------



## Serby

Dave Bust said:


> her 2 kids and husband were at the curb saying goodbye for her weekend trip to see her sister in another state. One of the kids was crying and the dad said,,,mommy will call you from the airport.
> 
> We didnt go to the airport.
> 
> We drove about 1/2 hour to her boyfriends house were she was staying for the weekend. She even changed in the car and put on a sexy outfit with thigh high boots. she gets out of the car and the boyfriend hugs and kisses her, I get her other bag out of the trunk and say "It would be a shame if your husband and kids knew where you were,,the boyfriend immediately said,,,how much to keep quite, i said, make me an offer,,,he gave me 40 bucks and I was on my way.


Her poor husband is a simp. Never put a woman on a pedestal. Never marry Women from California. I've had married women try to dome me up in the car while I was ubering. I've hooked up with a married prostitute. She was a hooker and her husband didn't know she worked at the massage parlor.


Disgusted38 said:


> I just don't get why you felt the need to get involved? I don't judge, I don't want drama either... I'd have just kept my opinion to myself and moved on... but that's me.


What this chick look like? Bet she was a pig


----------



## ScooterBoi

You utter prick


----------



## Christinebitg

Serby said:


> I've hooked up with a married prostitute. She was a hooker and her husband didn't know she worked at the massage parlor.


The other side of that coin...
I had a girlfriend whose partner knew exactly what she was doing, and encouraged it. She was making more money at her massage parlor job than he was. She worked there for a couple of years.

A while after she quit, she decided to start denying it had ever happened. I think that was related to when her daughter hit puberty.

Christine


----------



## Michael1230nj

As you get older you realize patterns emerge. And you eventually understand that you don’t get away with anything. You pay the price for who you are. Character is a constant, it is revealed over time.


----------



## jack1981

Dave Bust said:


> her 2 kids and husband were at the curb saying goodbye for her weekend trip to see her sister in another state. One of the kids was crying and the dad said,,,mommy will call you from the airport.
> 
> We didnt go to the airport.
> 
> We drove about 1/2 hour to her boyfriends house were she was staying for the weekend. She even changed in the car and put on a sexy outfit with thigh high boots. she gets out of the car and the boyfriend hugs and kisses her, I get her other bag out of the trunk and say "It would be a shame if your husband and kids knew where you were,,the boyfriend immediately said,,,how much to keep quite, i said, make me an offer,,,he gave me 40 bucks and I was on my way.


Funny. Seriously, though, that might be considered blackmailing from a legal point of view.


----------



## LovemySoul

Gas Money at least Uber owes me for 3 weeks of pay. I called Emailed several times and all they say is, " You changed your bank account number so it will be next week." I haven't changed anything,Uber is on my last nerve. I have a 5 star rating with zero rejections. Very depressing that the side hustle cost more to do then your regular 9-5 job.


----------



## Pennypate

Dave Bust said:


> her 2 kids and husband were at the curb saying goodbye for her weekend trip to see her sister in another state. One of the kids was crying and the dad said,,,mommy will call you from the airport.
> 
> We didnt go to the airport.
> 
> We drove about 1/2 hour to her boyfriends house were she was staying for the weekend. She even changed in the car and put on a sexy outfit with thigh high boots. she gets out of the car and the boyfriend hugs and kisses her, I get her other bag out of the trunk and say "It would be a shame if your husband and kids knew where you were,,the boyfriend immediately said,,,how much to keep quite, i said, make me an offer,,,he gave me 40 bucks and I was on my way.


What an entrepreneur you are
CONGRATS


----------



## Christinebitg

I still say that I think her husband was in on it. But I dont think her boyfriend was.

Lots of couples are into that kind of thing. It allows her to get some on the side, if her husband gets off on that.

"What are you doing home this afternoon? You can't be here, he thinks I'm cheating on you!"

No, I haven't done it myself. But I've known couples who have.

Christine


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Christinebitg said:


> Lots of couples are into that kind of thing.


They call it the "cuckold lifestyle" or words similar. I have known a few "couples" into that myself. The guy (or in one or two cases, the girl) actually gets off on his "partner's" philandering. If one goes out on a date and comes back the next morning, the one at home wants to hear a play-by-play re-cap.

Whatever turns you on, I guess...........................not for me.........................


----------



## Christinebitg

Another Uber Driver said:


> or in one or two cases, the girl


I've heard that exists, but is not as frequent.

I *do* think it's less accepted. Women can be very judgmental, if they're not into a particular kink.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Christinebitg said:


> I *do* think it's less accepted.


Correctamundo. You find more cases where the female knows about it but says nothing because there are benefits to keeping her mouth closed. In addition, you find more cases where the female is no l onger interested in providing her husband/BF with "marital bliss" and just tells him to get it somewhere else and that she does not want to know the details or ever meet the girl. Fewer of the females seem to be into it as a kink.


----------



## cihatozturk

Dave Bust said:


> her 2 kids and husband were at the curb saying goodbye for her weekend trip to see her sister in another state. One of the kids was crying and the dad said,,,mommy will call you from the airport.
> 
> We didnt go to the airport.
> 
> We drove about 1/2 hour to her boyfriends house were she was staying for the weekend. She even changed in the car and put on a sexy outfit with thigh high boots. she gets out of the car and the boyfriend hugs and kisses her, I get her other bag out of the trunk and say "It would be a shame if your husband and kids knew where you were,,the boyfriend immediately said,,,how much to keep quite, i said, make me an offer,,,he gave me 40 bucks and I was on my way.


Sorry to say that but you are worth for 40bucks.


----------



## 49matrix

Dave Bust said:


> her 2 kids and husband were at the curb saying goodbye for her weekend trip to see her sister in another state. One of the kids was crying and the dad said,,,mommy will call you from the airport.
> 
> We didnt go to the airport.
> 
> We drove about 1/2 hour to her boyfriends house were she was staying for the weekend. She even changed in the car and put on a sexy outfit with thigh high boots. she gets out of the car and the boyfriend hugs and kisses her, I get her other bag out of the trunk and say "It would be a shame if your husband and kids knew where you were,,the boyfriend immediately said,,,how much to keep quite, i said, make me an offer,,,he gave me 40 bucks and I was on my way.


I just drive paying customers where they want to go. I don't give a toss what they do with their private life and I'm not into extortion or blackmail. I think you left your moral compass in the back of a Lyft car!


----------



## Christinebitg

49matrix said:


> I think you left your moral compass in the back of a Lyft car!


It was in the back seat of a car, but it was a long time before Lyft came along! LOL

Actually that's not true. It was in my dorm room in college.


----------



## Derekray7880

If I had the balls to say anything in the first place I probably would have counter offered directions to the closest atm


----------



## CoffeeAddict

Drop n' go.....I would not get mixed up in that kind of mess.


----------



## Unleaded

The_Solo said:


> Moral moments like that put me in a dilema that I wouldn't want on my conscience. I had knew someone who cheated and my morals did what what was right and I spoke up. I've told plenty of people don't make me question my morals. Looking back I'm glad I spoke up to prevent my morals from eating me up from the inside.


Think about it! How many times have you dropped your riders off at an address and they walked further from that address to get into a car with a waiting male or female? I have plenty of times. I don't get involved or ask questions. I'm not really interested and don't want drama. I just got paid for the ride and maybe even got a voluntary tip, just because. To each his or her own and It Is What It Is!


----------



## pismire

MadTownUberD said:


> Most people cheat? Really??!!?!?? I kind of doubt it.
> 
> But still I would have stayed out of their business. Unless of course the husband was the account holder.


Dude, who are you kidding. You would have turned right around and tattled on her. You've made enough "my conciesce felt guilty posts" no one beloved for a second you wouldn't be the first in line to rat her out.


----------

